# First time cooking with hash...



## Highjynx (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok so it's my first time cooking with hash, and I am having trouble finding information on the difference (if there is one) between making butter with hash as opposed to trim or bud. Is the cooking time lower? Does hash even need to be cooked in fat like weed does before I can use it for cooking? 

Thanks for the help in advance guys!


----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2012)

if you are new to edibles.. start with using buds at .25 g per edible or 7.5 g 

using hash or concentrates use .5-.7g per edible (30 cookies = 1.5 gs)

using trim will vary on how well or bad you trim.. I'd say about .50 g with trim so 15g of good trim ( for newbies) 
tho most of us who use it daily or more often use 1 oz trim to 1 cup oil or butter.
yes hash needs to bond with fats as well


----------



## Dank You, More Please (Nov 14, 2012)

Hash is still THC, and THC is fat soluble, so yes the procedure is basically the same. I usually only use hash when I cook. I use about 7g of strong hash per 50 edibles. I find that hash is particularly suited for a slow cooker, as the oil slowly warms up, the hash melts perfectly.

I put the hash into the desired amount of oil for the amount of edibles you're making into a slow cooker and cook on low for 12-18 hours, the longer the better, mixing every hour at first until the hash is completely dissolved, then every 3-4 hours until complete. You really can't cook it for too long on a slow cooker as it never reaches a temperature high enough to burn your active ingredients.
Your cook time could be a little lower with hash as it basically melts into the oil so you get maximum surface area compared to using ground bud, but I still cook for 12 hours with bud or hash regardless to get the most out of it. 

Strong hash edibles are going to give you a much more "psychedelic" high and are great for pain relief and sleep aid (going to be strain dependent to a certain point but hash in general is great for pain and insomnia).

I'm in the process of making some oil in the slow cooker right now, 1 cup oil (24 edibles) with 3g kief, 14g Sour Diesel and 1g of BHO. I'm going to be putting up a thread tomorrow explaining a step by step all the way through the process after I finish the oil and bake the brownies if you want to look for that.


----------

